# switch insulating question



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

I am new to model trains.

I have a Bacmann Highballer set. Wanting to make the set out of code 80 atlas track.

I want to make a 2' x 4' layout to get started. I am thinking simple oval with one turnout making a spur. 

My question is do i need an insulator on on that spur if i am only ever gonna run one train?

Thanks and I have searched but I am totally confused.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's conventional DC setup (not DCC), right?

If you don't plan on having a loco (or powered accessories) on the spur, you do not need to isolated it electrically. However, if you want to park a loco on the spur, you might wire it seperately, with power leads that can be turned on/off via a toggle switch. A standard (and simple) "block" setup.

In reality, you only need to isolate the "hot" power lead / rail. The common leads / rail can be connected.


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

in the atlas book it shows one insulator on some of the turnouts but not all.

I might back the train in to drop a car or something like that so i would need to insulate it correct? do i need to make it a seperate block or just use the one insulator connector?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Just what TJ said. You dont need to unless you plan on parking an ENGINE there, and running another. The only other reason I could see you wanting to be able to power down the spur track is so you can also park lighted passenger or spotlight cars there.

Massey


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

ok so not using the insulator, running one train and not parking anything else.

I will not have a short circuit or anything right?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope no short or any other problems!


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

more wiring questions....

will be a one cab one train system no blocks

1. what gauge are the code 80 (n scale) terminal rail joiners?

2. I have 2 pairs of the joiners and will use 16 gauge for the main run to power pack. Is this enough for a layout with 10 to 15 feet of track with manual switch.

was planing on soldering all the joiners not just the terminal ones. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm not positive on the rail jointers but they are around a #24 -Kato's are #26. You should be fine with the #16 too :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You should be fine, but the more drops that you hook to the loop the less voltage drop at any point!


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks guys


----------

